# Plants leaves decaying.. please help



## the_rahul_009 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi friends,

Can anyone please suggest me what to do? Many new leaves are decaying and some are even breaking. This is just a 3 week old tank.




My Tank details:
1> I have DYI CO2
2> Tank is around 120L
3> I used Flourish Excel once a week
4> Dont see any snail in my aquarium
5> I have red eye tetra(15) , neon tetra(14) and Cherry Shrimp(4) in my tank
6> I have not yet started using fertilizer yet.

Please help me with this issue.


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

They look crypts. When newly planted they tend to melt real bad. They usually always bounce back though. It's strange to see a plant come back from nothing but a nub. But it scares me every time too.


----------



## John LeVasseur (Feb 12, 2009)

Trigger is correct.

Be patient. It takes time for living organisms, especially plants, to gain a solid foothold in a new environment. Most of the leaves on your plants grew in a different location and _grew in a way only suited to that condition_. They usually just call it quits in a different situation. So new leaves then grow in your localized environment and will be suited to it. They will grow in to replace the ones that freaked-out and died off. However it takes time. Again ... be patient.

It's good you are using Co2, that will help speed the growth. Don't over fertilize when you start doing that. Use the Excel sparingly since you already have Co2.

Have fun and good luck.

John LeVasseur


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is it just the crypts? What is your substrate?


----------



## The Trigger (Apr 23, 2012)

Johns right. Just give them some time to recover. It's perfectly normal for them to do that. Just don't mess with them and they will be fine. Most crypts are pretty undemanding plants. Just give them a little light, good substrate and some basic nutrients and they will thrive.


----------



## the_rahul_009 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks every one! I have removed the dead leaves last week and now i can see the new leaves coming up. I am using ADA Step 1 and Brighty K


----------

